# raw hide bones and puppy health



## BigMish (Mar 18, 2007)

My puppy enjoys raw hide bones (we give her the small ones that are about 3” long) and I’d like to give her as many she desires through out the day but I’ve got my concerns:
a. how many can a puppy (6 weeks) safely eat in a day (we never give her more than one every two days currently)?
b. we’re following the manufactures guidelines for how much to feed a pup of her weight and I don’t want to give her more food than she needs; how can I account for bones when determining how much food to give her or are they so low in calories that it is irrelevant?

Thanks, Mischa


----------



## bearlasmom (Feb 4, 2007)

#1 waht type of food are you feeding the pup.
#2 you should not feed a pup raw hides, especially right now with the recall hon. 
#3 Raw hides break off into small pieces which can become tangled in the pups intestines. They also expand inside the pups belly when water hits them. Take one of the raw hides, brak a peice off and put it in water and watch what it does. 
#4 look up recipes here on the site and google for home made treats. dont give pup anything from greenies, beggin strips, raw strips or hides, etc. they are tainted


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I agree with bearlasmom. Why on earth do you have a puppy who is only 6 weeks old?! Where are her mommy and her siblings?


----------



## Baatfam (Mar 30, 2007)

So then....
At what age are raw hides safe? Are they ever safe?

Bob T.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

not ever safe really, I would never feed them. 
Too many things can go wrong


----------



## Captbob (Feb 2, 2007)

Baatfam said:


> So then....
> At what age are raw hides safe? Are they ever safe?
> 
> Bob T.


Never feed them, they are dangerous for your dog's health.


----------



## Baatfam (Mar 30, 2007)

Captbob said:


> Never feed them, they are dangerous for your dog's health.


OK, fair enough...

What's a good alternative?

Bob T.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

If I EVER feed a rawhide, it's the Castor & Pollux organic pressed rawhide sticks, and under supervision. Any other rawhide, or regular rawhide, makes mine sick as... well... dogs.

Usually though, I give raw beef or bison femurs, chicken necks (thinking about giving turkey a try), and goodie-stuffed, frozen Kongs.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

I know to many dogs who have gotten sick or died from rawhide based blockages.... dangerous stuff I never feed it .... I understand the pressed rawhide is fine.... but there are so many other things for them to chew I just don't bother with it. 
s


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

*No rawhide?*

Everywhere I go I read about NO RAWHIDE. And everyone knows no poultry bones right? 
What did they eat in the wild?
Of course if you're not willing to spent $3K on a intestine clearing operation and don't want to put him down err on the side of safety I guess. I give my 30#er the rawhide sticks where the rawhide is down to to about the size of a grain of rice in a stick the diameter of a real thick pencil about 4" long. He loves em and a puppy would have a time chewing them I'd imagine.
If he finds a chicken bone in the park I ignore him. He could be eating a lot of worse things in our world.


----------



## Captbob (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: No rawhide?*



Orange County Ca said:


> Everywhere I go I read about NO RAWHIDE. And everyone knows no poultry bones right?
> What did they eat in the wild?
> Of course if you're not willing to spent $3K on a intestine clearing operation and don't want to put him down err on the side of safety I guess. I give my 30#er the rawhide sticks where the rawhide is down to to about the size of a grain of rice in a stick the diameter of a real thick pencil about 4" long. He loves em and a puppy would have a time chewing them I'd imagine.
> If he finds a chicken bone in the park I ignore him. He could be eating a lot of worse things in our world.


Two really dangerous things, chicken bones and rawhides. Hope you have pet insurance.....


----------



## Bumper (Mar 28, 2007)

Six weeks old and he's already eating RAWHIDES?  

Holy cow.

And ditto to the others...where's his momma? There are legitimate reasons for separating a pup from his mom that young (orphaned, abandoned by mom, mom won't nurse, etc) but other than that, 6 wks is way too young.

Puppy food is all he should be eating. And like the others have said, NO dog should have rawhides, with the exception of the pressed ones (and i don't even feed those). 

Cut out the rawhides until he's a lot older. Heck, i have a 10 yr old who's never SEEN a rawhide. LOL

Bumper


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: No rawhide?*



Orange County Ca said:


> Everywhere I go I read about NO RAWHIDE. And everyone knows no poultry bones right?
> What did they eat in the wild?
> Of course if you're not willing to spent $3K on a intestine clearing operation and don't want to put him down err on the side of safety I guess. I give my 30#er the rawhide sticks where the rawhide is down to to about the size of a grain of rice in a stick the diameter of a real thick pencil about 4" long. He loves em and a puppy would have a time chewing them I'd imagine.
> If he finds a chicken bone in the park I ignore him. He could be eating a lot of worse things in our world.


I don't think many wild dogs ate processed, packaged rawhide. Raw meaty bones,yes---. If the chicken bone your dog finds in the park has been cooked or boiled then you could have a problem---Rawhide is not good for dogs prone to allergies (among other reasons) and chicken bones your dog mahy find in a park can also be detrimental for a number of reasons. Many dogs get "bored" with bones (lamb and beef) after a few days: once the meat is off and the marrow has been sucked out so I would be leary of a chicken bone in a park--KFC leftover? (Just kidding)


----------



## Captbob (Feb 2, 2007)

Feeding your dog rawhide is the same as feeding your dog an old pair of leather shoes to eat, minus the dye and laces....


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

*Re: No rawhide?*



Orange County Ca said:


> Everywhere I go I read about NO RAWHIDE. And everyone knows no poultry bones right?
> What did they eat in the wild?
> Of course if you're not willing to spent $3K on a intestine clearing operation and don't want to put him down err on the side of safety I guess. I give my 30#er the rawhide sticks where the rawhide is down to to about the size of a grain of rice in a stick the diameter of a real thick pencil about 4" long. He loves em and a puppy would have a time chewing them I'd imagine.
> If he finds a chicken bone in the park I ignore him. He could be eating a lot of worse things in our world.


In the wild, dogs ate RAW. If they found any poultry, and ate the bones, they were raw. COOKED chicken bones can splinter inside the dog's stomach and kill them.


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: No rawhide?*



Captbob said:


> Two really dangerous things, chicken bones and rawhides. Hope you have pet insurance.....


Driving a car or having a baby is a lot more dangerous than that and I'll bet you're not willing to quit either one.

If a piece of rawhide the size of a grain of rice can get stuck in his gut the problem is not the rawhide. The "bones" tell you right on them that if he is able to chew off a piece get rid of it.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: No rawhide?*



Orange County Ca said:


> Driving a car or having a baby is a lot more dangerous than that and I'll bet you're not willing to quit either one.
> 
> If a piece of rawhide the size of a grain of rice can get stuck in his gut the problem is not the rawhide. The "bones" tell you right on them that if he is able to chew off a piece get rid of it.


How does a chicken bone you find in a park have any written instructions on it?


----------



## Captbob (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: No rawhide?*



Orange County Ca said:


> Driving a car or having a baby is a lot more dangerous than that and I'll bet you're not willing to quit either one.
> 
> If a piece of rawhide the size of a grain of rice can get stuck in his gut the problem is not the rawhide. The "bones" tell you right on them that if he is able to chew off a piece get rid of it.


The pieces are rawhide that many dogs bite off is much larger than a grain of rice. How do I know that, I see the the pieces that the vet removes from the dogs digestive system..... 

http://standeyo.com/News_Files/INFO_Files/rawhide.chew.warning.html

http://www.consumersavvytips.org/are_all_dog_treats_healthy.html

http://www.azgoldenretrieverconnection.org/Health and Education/RawhideAlert.pdf


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: No rawhide?*

it sounds like Orange uses compressed rawhide which is different than straight rawhide and while I don't use it because there are to many alternate things that I give me dogs for chews so I just don't bother, I do understand that because it is compressed rawhide, it breaks into small small tiny pieces like about a size of a rice and that it is safe.... I have given it to my dogs and I have friends who use it but I just don't bother at this point..... 

now poultry bones are a whole other story..... 
uncooked poultry bones are SAFE as long as they are not weight bearing bones..... I feed raw poultry bones all the time to my dogs and have for the past six years..... the key is that cooked poultry bones are dangerous as they are sharp and not at all flexible raw bones are great for nutritional purposes AND They do a great job cleaning teeth..... 

although I agree with orange that you can use these things..... it is in my opinion also important to recognize that our domestic dogs are far removed from their wild ancestors and we need to keep that in mind..... 

s


----------



## bearlasmom (Feb 4, 2007)

raw hides, chicken bones, are always unsafe for our pets. feeding them these items is an accident waiting to happen. It has nothing to do with feeling safe or having kids. in esscence, these furry balls are our kids, and they are our responsibility. we have to protect them and raise them in a manner that will not bring them in harms way. 

by the way, to the OP, (original poster) how on earth did you get someone to give you a 6 wk old pup. where is momma and the siblings. that poor baby should have been with them until it was at min 12 wks old. it is missing out on her milk, warmth and the education that she and the siblings would have provided. It you got the pup from a breeder they should be closed down. I have seen people take on orphans and i really hope that this is one of those cases.



Ginny01OT said:


> How does a chicken bone you find in a park have any written instructions on it?



if a dog is eating somthing found in a park it is even worse. dogs should not be allowed to just pick up things and eat them. this is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

bearlasmom said:


> if a dog is eating somthing found in a park it is even worse. dogs should not be allowed to just pick up things and eat them. this is a recipe for disaster.


My point exactly I just couldn't understand how someone would find directions on how to feed chicken bones, which is what they posted in this thread--perhaps I interpreted it incorrectly.

Additionally, I read this pup is 6 weeks old, among other things, what is it doing in a park anyway? I know people have said pressed rawhide is safer but what is/are the health benefits of rawhide anyway? I can't think of anything. My vet said never to use them, not good.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

Well you can believe all the scare stories you have read about chicken bones but I and many many other people feed raw uncooked chicken and I personally have been feeding five dogs raw uncooked chicken with bones for over six years now...... so you just keep believing the horror stories as it helps keep the price of chicken down.... 

I agree with Ginny about the rawhide.... for me while I know that compressed rawhide is safe.... I just dont see any point in using it when there are so many other options for safe chewables 
s


----------



## Trashman'sDOGS (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: No rawhide?*



Shalva said:


> now poultry bones are a whole other story.....
> uncooked poultry bones are SAFE as long as they are not weight bearing bones.....s


which bones are okay?

Robb


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: No rawhide?*

beef, lamb, ham----and I guess some people do chicken, I personally wouldn't. I stick to beef and lamb--big, raw meaty bones. I only do it under supervision--(when I or someone is home in case something happens) and I find one of these lamb or beef bones can last for about 4 days or so.


----------



## icepaws20 (Apr 9, 2007)

*Ah,the great debate!!*

This is my first day on this particular site and i wondered how long it would be before i came across a good old Raw meat and bones debate!!

I think alot of ppl are too quick to judge the RMB diet,I know i was,i researched the pros and cons for 6 months b4 deciding to change my malamute to Raw... and i am soooo glad i did,He is more alert,his coat is fantastic and teeth are super white, and he actually looks forward to his food now. I can't imagine how boring dry food must have been for him.
Now,b4 any one gets on there soap box i am not having a go at ppl who feed dry/tinned food, as i know not all dogs suit the diet and ppl like to stick to what they know,but it does get on my nerves when ppl practically accuse you of trying to kill you dog by feeding him RMBs when its just as likely for a dog to choke on kibble, I know, Ive seen it happen! (worked as a veterinary nurse for 3yrs+).

Kirsty and Koda xxx


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Ah,the great debate!!*

I too researched and researched before I went raw and I have to say you can find pros and cons for both processed and raw food diets. In my case the wicked and stubborn ear infections were the real deciding factors for me. It was horrible and they were going to put him on food trials and send me to an allergist. (Not to mention this particular vet was dead against a raw diet and started lecturing me on it when I brought it up). Well, I did it anyway and I, too, am glad I did. I must say that I add some BARF mixer---organic kibble and it is less than a cup a day--sort of more like his treat.


----------



## rmnj (Mar 20, 2007)

hmmm so I give our 10 mont hold lab/beagle mix a rawhide every other day or so. Takes him about that long to whittle it away. This is no good?
So what other alternatives are there? Where would you get raw? Any special brand? From the meat case at the local food mart? Right form the butcher? Beef, lamb - thigh, what bonepart?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I use nature's variety raw meat patties. Some butchers make up raw and some people just go to the supermarket and pick up chicken or beef. It looks like the lamb bones I get are femur bones---I also get that thru natures variety but I get beef bones from a guy that sells raw food for dogs. The bones are pretty substantial. I would knix the rawhide, my vet told me not to give them to Riley and from what I have read on these forums there is no nutritional value to them and if a dog is prone to allergies it will only aggravate the allergies.


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: No rawhide?*



Shalva said:


> alternate things that I give me dogs for chews so I just don't bothers


I'd like to know them or a link. My problem is the dog is not interested in the nylon type at all. The natural ones, ears, rawhide chew sticks, etc he goes through in less than a minute. The rawhide bones would be perfect except the danger. He does love the hoofs and of course pork and beef bones but he goes through everlything but hoofs like candy.

What is available that is as tough as the rawhide bones but natural and safe?



Trashman'sDOGS said:


> which bones are okay?
> 
> Robb


I don't know if the statement is true or not but the weight bearing ones would be the legs.

I was told 40 years ago that the problem with chicken was that they splinter and could pierce the digestive tract.


----------



## Maril (Jan 29, 2007)

Well, my dogs are out of luck, I guess. I have the same problem as O.C. My two Dobies, the AmBull, and Bloodhound inhale anything. Can't give them rawhides, someone just told me recently pig ears are no good (any info out there about pig ears?), the Boxers, Beagle, J.R., Yorkie and two B.C.X's are better chewers. The only thing that lasts a couple of days are the big bones and they're like $8 - $10 apiece, which gets pricey for 11 dogs, and they're bored with them after a couple of days. All the dogs want the trimmings from the farrier (plenty of them every 6 weeks, 17 horses to do), but I sweep them up and throw them away, as my big Dobie throws them back up. Anyone have things jammed so tight in the roof of their mouths that it takes pliers to get them out? Twice with my Aussie/B.C. cross, one a bone she got heaven knows where, and the second time a stick. You'd think she'd learn...but then this is the dog that's been bitten in the head by Copperheads 7 times, and sprayed by a skunk twice...


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

primarilly no leg bones

cooked bones DO splinter... raw bones do not..... 
I do feed wings and necks primarilly.... I am not as comfortable with backs.... 
and I dont feed legs or thighs (weight bearing and to hard for a pup to chomp through) 

when I started raw I supervised every meal that was six years ago.... now I don't worry at all...... 

the poultry bones thing from when I was a kid stuck in my head but I have a golden with IBD and he can't eat anything but natural food so we started this raw journey... if someone had told me I wouild be doing this six years ago I woiuld have told them they were nuts..... 

everyone has to do what they are comfortable with..... I just wish that the fear mongering would stop...... 

I also do feed big meaty bones.... primarilly beef and lamb..... as treats.... 
but I feed chicken bones for the primary meals..... generally I dont find there is enough meat on beef and lamb bones. 

just my opinion..... 

Orange its hard if your dog mows through things..... we do use bully sticks here the big ones and the other thing my dogs like are the dried beef tracheas...... 

S


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Shalva said:


> primarilly no leg bones
> 
> and I dont feed legs or thighs (weight bearing and to hard for a pup to chomp through)
> 
> ...



I also do the beef and lamb as basically a treat tho the bone marrow is very good for them (usually a 4 day treat). Also I like the weight bearing bones because the pup can't chomp thru them which makes me more comfortable. I am almost sure those big meaty bones are part of the legs, I can't think of what else it would be--I know its not ribs--anyone know for sure?


----------



## icepaws20 (Apr 9, 2007)

*Rump perhaps??*

Think i may have missed part of this conversation but my butcher has given me rump bones before,apparently its the closest your dog can get to the meat of a rump steak!! could that be the bones you are talking about??

Kirsty and Koda x x


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

Ginny01OT said:


> I also do the beef and lamb as basically a treat tho the bone marrow is very good for them (usually a 4 day treat). Also I like the weight bearing bones because the pup can't chomp thru them which makes me more comfortable. I am almost sure those big meaty bones are part of the legs, I can't think of what else it would be--I know its not ribs--anyone know for sure?


perhaps knuckle bones.... they are the knee joints and such...... 
those are usually used for dogs... they are softer....


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

yeah maybe Icepaws and Shalva, next time I go I am going to ask them. I know the lamb bones I get from nature's variety are the femurs (I took anatomy--lol) and one femur bone looks like all the others!! By the way when I went to pick up the meat today I told them about Riley and his allergies and we got into talking about rawhide. This guy who has been in the dog food business forever said that rawhide is soaked in some petroleum based something that softens it----so dogs that chew rawhide are chewing on chemicals galore. Just something to ponder.....


----------



## icepaws20 (Apr 9, 2007)

Really Ginny? Now thats something i didn't know...mind you Koda is not really been interested in rawhide since i started him on RMBs,he obviously knows the good stuff when he sees/smells it!!

Kirsty and Koda xx


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I have to agree with the majority here. Raw hide bones are never a good choice no matter what brand or where they come from. Too many dogs have been hospitalized or worse, choked to death on raw hide. Is it worth it? Good alternatives would be Nylabones (not the edible ones) or Kong toys (fill them with a little kibble and seal it with peanut butter and freeze it. Puppies love it. If your dog doesn't like peanut butter you can use anything else that works. Another good alternative is the frozen raw bones you can get from Bravo or Nature's Variety. 

One really great chew toy for a puppy is a braided rope toy. If you can't afford the rope toys use an old, clean face cloth tied in a not. Soak the toy in water place it in a plastic bag and freeze it. This gives your puppy a great chew toy and the cold helps ease the pain of teething. I usually get 2 or 3 to keep in the freezer so there's always one ready. 

I also have to ask..... why do you have a 6 week old puppy?


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

My trainer had recommended a tied up towel/dish rag when my dog was in the throws of teething.


----------



## Bumper (Mar 28, 2007)

My dogs get real bones (beef and in hunting season, deer or elk) to chew on and nothing else. I don't even have any toys in the yard...they ATE them all. Can't leave a rope, kong, anything in the back yard. I bought one of those hard rubber balls with a handle on it...they chewed the handle off in 2 minutes. I threw that out. My friend bought them a "tire" toy for Christmas (a PupTread)...they shredded that in 2 weeks. The only "toy" they have in the back yard are bones.

Inside, when they are allowed in, they have some stuffed animals and balls etc. But i have to watch Bug, he'll eat just about anything. He swallowed a scarf once. I saw him grab it, so i put down what i had in my hand turned around and he had already swallowed it. I cleaned it out of the yard later.  

Bumper

And we still don't know why you have a 6 wk old puppy! what was the breeder thinking????


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

My neighbors 5 month old Rottie ate entire sock last week, they induced vomitting with hydrogen pyroxide and watched the whole, chewed thing come back up........they were then relieved.....


----------



## Joannaran (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm new here but would like to chime in on this question. If you've ever had to fish a chunk of slimy rawhide that has managed to get lodged in your dog's throat, you'll never buy them again. That happened here with our ^Abby^ many years ago. It was just by the grace of God that for a change I actually had a couple of fingernails long enough that could grab that sucker out of her throat - she was choking right in front of me. We banned them instantly. Pig ears are not so great, either, plus they reek.

These things just are not safe, even if you supervise closely, they are known to easily get stuck halfway down or if it makes it all the way down, cause an intestinal obstruction. It does happen. 

Plus, let me tell a little story that really happened here in Mendon, MA. There is a well-known drive-in restaurant here, and at the time the new owners had built a large tall fenced area behind the restaurant so they could take their dogs to work with them. They had done a rescue of two 3-legged Huskies, and everybody who went there to eat would visit the dogs out back. One day one dog suddenly fell very ill, it was rushed to Tufts, about half an hour away, was in excruciating pain, and deathly ill. It was determined there was nothing that could be done to save this dog, it had severe blood poisoning, so it was put to sleep. Later the same day, the OTHER dog suffered the same fate, exact same circumstances, it too, had to be put to sleep. It was determined after the fact that one of the dogs had dug up a rawhide that it had buried inside the fenced area behind the restaurant, and that the rawhide had picked up toxic stuff from the dirt, it got into their blood, and the rest is history. So these things - and others - can be downright dangerous to our critters, in a variety of ways. Our vet has assured us the GROUND rawhide chews, that are tiny rice-shaped bits of rawhide ground and pressed into skinny sticks or flat strips, are okay in moderation. You can't protect them from everything, but rawhide is 100% banned in our house.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I am with you 100%. Thanks for sharing that with us.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

Renoman said:


> One really great chew toy for a puppy is a braided rope toy. If you can't afford the rope toys use an old, clean face cloth tied in a not. Soak the toy in water place it in a plastic bag and freeze it. This gives your puppy a great chew toy and the cold helps ease the pain of teething. I usually get 2 or 3 to keep in the freezer so there's always one ready.


Rope toys are supervise only toys..... while they are great for teething pups, they can cause blockages if the pup rips them apart or shreds them and I have a friend who lost a year old golden puppy due to a blockage caused by a shredded braided rope..... be VERY VERY careful with these..... supervise only ..... 
s


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

you're right. Rope toys, in fact all toys and anything else you give your dog should be used under supervision only. I should have been more specific. I guess I just assumed everyone knew that. sorry. 

Another great treat for a teething puppy ..... ice cubes. You'll end up mopping the floor alot but they're alot of fun to watch when they try to catch them and the cold really helps the pain. 

I don't think I have seen the answer yet as to why a 6 w.o. pup is away from mom.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

We used ice cubes all the time and even now give him one once in a while. They work great!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

In case no one has mentioned this yet, another incentive NOT to use rawhide bones, the animal skin is treated with formaldehyde among other chemicals. (If already mentioned in previous posts, it warrants mentioning again) Rawhide can cause allergic reactions in dogs, loose stool, vomiting and more serious issues like blockage and death as someone has already pointed out. Another VERY BAD alternative is pig ears. Anyone want to take a guess as to how many dogs end up in the emergency clinic with torn stomach lining or torn intestines because of pig ears? When they bite off a piece and ingest it, the piece usually has sharp edges which can cause all kinds of internal issues. As long as people continue to buy these things, they will remain on the shelves. I personally cannot imagine that a $1.00 rawhide bone or pig ear would be worth the possibility of a huge medical bill OR the life of either of my boys when there are so many alternatives out there. 

Having said that........ if you choose to use rawhide bones or pig ears PLEASE DO SO UNDER STRICT SUPERVISION ONLY. PUPPIES ESPECIALLY NEED CONSTANT SUPERVISION NO MATTER WHAT!!!


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Yes, Renoman, I know--I think I posted that somewhere too. It is like your dog is sucking on petroleum based chemicals--yuck!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Thank you. I cannot image why anyone would want to give their puppy something as horrible as rawhide. I know people use these things as 'babysitters' so the pup will stay occupied and they won't be bothered but that begs the question "why do you have a puppy/dog then?" If you don't want to spend time with your pup why get one? The more interaction you have with your pup, the better your adult dog will be. Do people not understand that? Am I missing something cuz I really don't get it  . Using ice cubes and other healthy alternatives to relieve your puppy's teething pain and keep them from being distructive is one thing. The rest is just foreign to me.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I agree. I must say that tomorrow into Monday we are supposed to have a huge Nor-Easter (although it was gorgeous all day and so far tonight). I did take out a raw meaty bone for Riley as we won't be able to do our usual walks. I figure it will keep him occupied while we are hunkering down and waiting out the storm.


----------



## SoCalBear (Apr 15, 2007)

OMG really? I did not know that raw hide was a bad idea. I give my 45lb, 9 month old cocker/standard poodle mix one or two of those flavored 3" bones a day. He loves them. 

I think I will finish out the bag and switch to Eukanuba biscuits or something.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Apparently we live in the same region cuz my area is expecting the same weather. I also have 2 large frozen bison bones defrosting for the boys who will be missing their daily 2 hour run at the field if the weather reports hold true and right now it's raining pretty good.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

hey where do you get bison bones, they sound good?

PS: Right now it is raining but the weather isn't too bad--we'll see--now that we tied down our outside furniture and I ran out and bought cold cuts, etc.--it will be nothing.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Found them at the pet store in the freezer with the other frozen foods. They are from Primal Pet foods, a relatively new brand out in this area anyway. They are about 10 inches long and about 3 inches in diameter - they're huge and only $5.99 each. 

Hope you're right about the cold cuts. We now have huge snow flakes mixed with rain. Not sticking yet ..... this is me with my figures crossed


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Oooh, I am going to look for them next time I go to the store--our lights kind of flashed just now so I think I am going to sign off the computer for a while-


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

FYI, the bones are actually called Buffalo bones, not Bison. (I know they're the same thing but didn't want to cause any confusion). And, by the way, they were a big hit here. The boyz hardly missed their run they were so busy.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I am definitely looking for them next time I got the store--Riley had a lamb bone---was devoured by the end of the day--the beef bones last longer as I am sure the buffalo would too.


----------



## lindseyanne (Apr 15, 2007)

i totally agree my aunt had to put there dog down "irish setter"he got a chicken bone somehow and it splinterd needless to say they had to put him down they dont know where he got the chicken bone.but i know if i seen my dog pickup a chicken bone i would take it from her imediatly why put a dog through that much pain when you could prevent it? also i agree nooo rawhide especially to a 6 week old pup go to a butcher shop and you can useually buy bones for really cheap.when we would butcher stees i would ask for the knuckles and give them to my aussi well good luck.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

lindseyanne said:


> i totally agree my aunt had to put there dog down "irish setter"he got a chicken bone somehow and it splinterd needless to say they had to put him down they dont know where he got the chicken bone.but i know if i seen my dog pickup a chicken bone i would take it from her imediatly why put a dog through that much pain when you could prevent it? also i agree nooo rawhide especially to a 6 week old pup go to a butcher shop and you can useually buy bones for really cheap.when we would butcher stees i would ask for the knuckles and give them to my aussi well good luck.


a cooked chicken bone is dangerous..... a raw chicken bone as long as it is not a weight bearing bone ie. leg is fine..... 

the chances are that the bone that your aunts dog got into was a cooked bone 

I feed my dogs raw chicken with bones on a regular basis for six years now without a problem...... 

Cooked bones however are a different story and are dangerous because they are harder and they splinter and get sharp. 
s


----------



## lindseyanne (Apr 15, 2007)

I know the bone my aunts dog found was a cooked one.and the post i was referring to she said if she sees her dog pick up a chicken bown in the park she ignores him.i'm pretty sure its a cooked chicken bone. thats why i said chicken bones are dangerous even uncooked bones could get stuck in the dogs airway it's a possibility.


----------



## madpiano (Apr 24, 2007)

Hmm - I am shocked now. 

I gave our dog rawhide toys before. He loves chewing them. I know chicken bones are a no-no (didn't know that raw ones were safe), but Pig Ears ???

I know there is a difference between the Pig Ears I get at the local mom&pop pet shop to the ones pet smart sells. The local ones just look like dried pig ears and smell like sunday roast. The ones at Pet Smart smell of sulphur and I never bought them again. He also likes Pig Snouts from the local shop. I thought that was quite natural ?

For bones I go to the local butcher. His doggie bones are not expensive at all and genrally have plenty of meat on them and he cuts them to any size I want. Only problem with those is, that I end up with blood all over the cream carpet in the front room. So we don't get them very often. It's kinda disgusting....

Currently he has found a bone supply in our yard. This is worrying me. They are too big to be chicken bones and I have no idea where he finds them (he isn't out there unsupervised for hours on end, but I don't watch him like a hawk either. I am having the weird feeling that the previous owners have buried their dog in the back yard.... I do take them off him, every time he finds one, as they look old and sharp, would he be ok with them ? (apart from the grossed out feeling I have about it...)


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

*Cannibalism!*

 Oh no. Seriously if they are not poultry bones...
My dog finds poultry bones all the time in the park although I do the best I can keeping him away from the picnic area. It's been less lately I think he's cleared the park out.
Any he crunches them down fast and I've given up on trying to stop him he's just too fast. What I do do is not panic. Things happen and sometimes there is nothing we can do about it.
The only way to stop him is to keep him out of the back yard and I don't think thats a valid trade off.


----------



## poocheet (Apr 10, 2007)

Are all kinds of rawhide treats bad, then? What about this kind?: http://tinyurl.com/2355dg


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

Poocheet: I get the same stuff only round. It's the size that is the immediate problem. The "bones" can have pieces of rawhide ripped off by the dog and they may be too big to pass. What you and I are giving them have pieces of rawhide about the size of a grain of uncooked rice and it'll pass though without problem. Adds to roughage I imagine.
Some people avoid any rawhide as they apparently use chemicals to process the hide although I don't know about the type you and I are using. Obviously its not raw.


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

Desertpet I followed the link but could not find the pork treats. Can you give us directions or a link directly to the proper page.
But before I buy what is the difference between pork skin and beef? The problem lies in skins propensity to come off the chew toy in chunks which clog up the digestive system.
What is different about this product so that it will not cause that problem?
I suspect any product that does not block up the intestine will be too easily torn up by the dog so it loses its value as a chew toy.
My dog chews up non-rawhide natural product chew toys like a candy bar and has no interest in artificial ones. Only the hoofs stand up to his attacks.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

As a substitute for rawhide have any of you ever tried Sam's Yams? They are sliced, dehyrated sweet potato 'chips' and they come in sizes for small breeds and large. They have the hard texture similar to rawhide but do not contain the chemicals. 

Dogs usually find them tasty. I would caution that they should only be given under supervision since anything can happen.


----------

